# Countertops too short



## Ourladykaty (Aug 7, 2011)

I recently renovated my kitchen and installed tile countertops. I planned to do the tile myself, so I talked to my contractor and he agreed to install the subtop for me, so all I would have to do was lay the tile in. Once I completed the install, I realized that the subtop had been measured to align with the face of the cabinets, not the face of the drawers. The drawers stick out from under the tile by about a half inch when closed. Is there a way to fix this without tearing out the entire installation and starting from scratch?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2011)

Here I thought I was the only one that made this mistake. Knock off the tile on the face and add a peice of 1x2 and retile the end.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 8, 2011)

Neal makes good sense here. I would knock off the front as well. You're going to have to mess some of it up, this is where I would start.


----------



## Ourladykaty (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! I found another option - installing a wood cap instead of tile. Do you guys think nailing into the plywood subtop would be strong enough to support that kind of edging?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2011)

I would screw and glue the wood trim in place with some construction adhesive, and make sure it extends out past the drawer facing. You can find screws with very small heads on them, sink them beneath the surface, fill the holes and apply finish. If you paint the wood the color of the tile it won't look so much like an add-on.


----------



## Ourladykaty (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent, oldog/newtrick. Thanks!


----------

